

Oracle is suing Google over Java. There’s just one tiny problem… - dschobel
http://beust.com/weblog/2010/08/12/oracle-is-suing-google-over-java-theres-just-one-tiny-problem/

======
abrown28
maybe they should have gone with mono/.net instead

